# Octogon Prinicples



## Eraser (Jun 6, 2002)

I was just wonder if any other hapkido practicioners follow what I call Ocotgon Principle (or movements)
At the Dojang where i study we have this big octogon on the floor  kinda looks like  this...
(sorry you will have to mentally envision it  because it wont stay formed in the post!!  its a numbered Octogon

1 is directly infront of you.. 2 is behind...  3 directly to your Left side and 4 to your right..  5 is the left front angle between 1,3.  
6 is behind between 2,4  (Geez i hope you guys can get this)
7 is upper right between 1,4 and lastly  8 is lower left between 3,2...  where am i going with this.... well we use the numbers (or angles) to help get us into better positons to block off attacks.. but it also gives more power (and have to use less energy) to deliver moves...

Do any of you use this kind of training method or principle as my instrustor says.
I think its adapted from Kosho Ryu and the theroies they have on natural laws and movements...
It really cool.. it make a difference when we practise our patterns.. granted its not somthing I have mastered (geez just understanding it is still settling in) but you can notice a increase in the energy out put.. but its a lot less effort on my part.. (if that even makes any sense!!)

Just wanted to get other's thoughts on this!!!:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2002)

Many arts have some version of it--off-balancing directions in judo, angles of attack in FMA, zones or quadrants in many systems (FMA, Bando, fencing), clock directions in kenpo...


----------



## Eraser (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks.. i was beginning to wonder if we were in our own little world....


----------



## hapkido_mgd (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Eraser!!!

Do you know where I can get more info on this? It sounds like a pretty cool thing to know and I'm always looking for beter ways to improve my technique.

Thanks

:asian:


----------



## Eraser (Jun 12, 2002)

Hapkido_mgd,

I dunno of any sites to send you that gives you step by step instructions...  My Instructor got the therory from his Kosho Ryu Friend.... his name is Shidosha Richard Buchan.. he's the president of Kosho Ryu International..  If you go to the web site
http://www.koshoryu.com/school/index.htm  and read the philosophy section.. it might give you a better understanding of the concept..  though im told its not somthing that is fully learned overnight.. but its effectiveness is truly amazing!!!  I hope this helps you out!!  

Or if you can.. find a Kosho Ryu Practitioner.. and ask!!! im sure they would be happy to oblige!!  :asian:


----------



## hapkido_mgd (Jun 15, 2002)

Eraser,

Thank you very much for the info!!! I'll look into seeing if there are any local practitioners I can go to. Thanks again!!!

:asian:


----------

